# malandra



## Bioethanol

oi galera!

precisso saver o que significa malandra, é algo muito negativo ou significa algo assim como "vivo" ou "pendejo" (del peruano). uma pesoa muito rapida??

obrigada


----------



## Vanda

¡Bienvenido Bio, 

malandro - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/malandroTemos um dicionário que fica no alto da página. A maior parte das palvras podem ser encontradas lá.Agora sobre o significado: pode ser positivo ou negativo, depende do seu contexto.


----------



## Bioethanol

ja vi mas quero saver o que significa isso de manera coloquial, entendeu? precisso mas exemplos
sou mulher, entao bemvinda!!!

obrigada


----------



## Vanda

¡Bienvenida, entonces! 
Como eu disse, vai depender do contexto. Onde você viu a palavra?


----------



## Bioethanol

hmm isso falou um garoto pra mim e falou tb que eu "deveria ficar contente com esta palavra, .... tem que ter muitas qualidades".

mas eu quero saver tudo, o negativo e o positivo!


----------



## FERNANDO SANCHEZ

Hola !
Malandra o malandro se usa de manera coloquial en algunas partes de mexico para referirse a una persona que no hace cosas buenas digamos persona mala ! Ese seria un sentido negativo.
Pero se utiliza tambien en un sentido positivo al referirse a una chica (mujer) o a un chico (hombre ) que es muy inquieto o travieso o traviesa !


----------



## Mangato

Recomendo a você escutar a canção de Martinho da Vila,  *Malandrinha*. Acho que vai ficar contente.


----------



## vf2000

Eu não ficaria nada contente se alguém usasse esse termo para se referir a mim...


----------



## Tomby

Bioethanol said:


> ...uma pesoa muito rapida??


Sim, rápida, mas..... com as mãos.


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Eu não ficaria nada contente se alguém usasse esse termo para se referir a mim...


 
Então qual é o sentido que põe o seresteiro no poema?

_Ó; linda imagem de mulher que me seduz
Ah! Se eu pudesse tu estarias num altar
És a rainha dos meus sonhos és a luz
És malandrinha, não precisas trabalhar,_

Agradeço esclarecimento. Fica difícil para mi achar que ele quiser dizer algo desgradável


----------



## Vanda

Não, o sentido aí não é desagradável, MG. Ao contrário, ele estava carinhosamente adulando a mulher. Chamo minhas sobrinhas e sob-netas de malandrinhas carinhosamente, sem problemas algum. Como eu disse acima, o que vale é a intenção do falante, não desse termo em si.


----------



## Bioethanol

muito obrigadaaaaaaaa!!!
a malandrinha!

a cancao esta muito linda!! mas devagar!


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Não, o sentido aí não é desagradável, MG. Ao contrário, ele estava carinhosamente adulando a mulher. Chamo minhas sobrinhas e sob-netas de malandrinhas carinhosamente, sem problemas algum. Como eu disse acima, o que vale é a intenção do falante, não desse termo em si.


Que significa "sub-netas"? Desculpe a ignorância, verifiquei a palavra em três dicionários [WRF, Priberam e _Dom_ Aurélio] e não a encontrei.
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Perdão, TT, quis economizar a palavra inteira: sobrinhas-netas!


----------

